# Quad turbo V12 powered R34 Skyline



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

http://skylinev12.neufblog.com/skylinev12/


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

lmfracing said:


> http://skylinev12.neufblog.com/skylinev12/


Did they ratain the 4WD system? Because the girth of the rear tires is kinda on the extreme side!


----------



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Did they ratain the 4WD system? Because the girth of the rear tires is kinda on the extreme side!


All wheel drive... and the front tires are as wide as rear ones... 

LMF


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nothing the RB26 couldn't do with a little work. Only 1000 Hp out of a 6.7 liter QT? And I bet it steers well with the front weight bias of a Peterbuilt......


----------



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Nothing the RB26 couldn't do with a little work. Only 1000 Hp out of a 6.7 liter QT? And I bet it steers well with the front weight bias of a Peterbuilt......


Zen31Zr, a RB26 can surely produce 1000 hp or even more but not with what you call a little work (the last quote I had from japan for that kind of thing was around 40.000 USD). At this level of power, and according to the japanese tuning shop, a RB26 has the reliability of a grenade.

The all aluminum V12 on that car weighs only 200 kg which is about the weight of a RB26 and it's cast iron block.

The weight distribution is 55% on the front and 45% on the rear. 
I don't have any numbers for the Peterbuilt but I would race against one with a certain level of confidence...

LMF


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i agree with zen, 4 turbo's, a V12 6.7L and its only got 1000 hp? doesn't seem like its tryin too hard.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

lmfracing said:


> Zen31Zr, a RB26 can surely produce 1000 hp or even more but not with what you call a little work (the last quote I had from japan for that kind of thing was around 40.000 USD). At this level of power, and according to the japanese tuning shop, a RB26 has the reliability of a grenade.
> 
> The all aluminum V12 on that car weighs only 200 kg which is about the weight of a RB26 and it's cast iron block.
> 
> ...


I'd sooner trust the RB26s iron block than an all aluminum one. The RB26 will last longer, and no it is not a "grenade". I can say you've probably never seen these engines race, then, making statements like that. And yes, I know about costs involved for the RB to run 1000 Hp or more, but also remember that this is Nissans _race_ block, and it is quite capable of handling it. The all aluminum block on that V12 would shatter under high boost long before the RB ever would, I guarantee that. Probably why that V12 isn't very highly boosted. At 6.7 liters, it's almost 3 times bigger than the RB and with the quad turbos and all the associated plumbing, I doubt it weighs the same as the RB. I'd like to see actual proof of that weight figure. If it weighs the same, with all the extras, then it's pretty weak comparatively. Sounds like somebodies made a ridiculous counterpart to the Bugatti Veyron......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd like to know how come there are no under-hood pics of the car. What car at a car show doesn't have it's hood open, usually.

It also just looks like somebody re-decaled a Pennzoil GTR. Could have been a little more imaginative about the paint job.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think the reason for using a v12 for 1000hp was more on the reliability side.. Now Im not saying that the Rb26 couldn't handle it. im simply saying that its easier for a V12 Quad Turbo motor to hit 1000hp with less stress on the engine parts, than it is for a inline 6 with twins!. I bet they had to do less to the internals of the v12 then the rb26. I have seen GTR's hit more than 1000hp but it gets kinda pricey to maintain. The Rb26 is a marvelous engine and is capable of great things but you have to admit that Better engines do exist! im not saying this V12 is better. Plus a little change never hurt anyone.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm curious as to the donor vehicle the engine came from, or if it is a new engine, who the manufacturer is. Aren't a whole lot of V12 makers these days, Mercedes, Ferrari and BMW probably cover 50% of them...... A cool swap none the less. 

I'm also curious about the 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. 0-60 in 3, but the 1/4 mile comes in 9 seconds? Must have a hard time getting going. My 500 could do 0-60 in 3......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

probably a jag engine

high 0-60 = no traction or lots of lag.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> probably a jag engine
> 
> high 0-60 = no traction or lots of lag.


Lag on a quad-turbo? Pretty low probability. No traction with AWD? Also low probability.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

mmm Quad turbo v12 in a Skyline must be pretty awesome considering the tehcnology behind the four wheel drive system if it was kept in tact. I would also stick with the RB cause i have read of RB pushing up to and over 1500HP(race cars). I mean the skyline is rated as one of the best cars ever built and now they do something wierd like putting a ALU V12 quad turbo in.

Definatly something different thou.


----------



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

Mercedes Benz 600 SEL...

LMF


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

1500hp races cars?? You mean drag cars. Plus the most anyone has done in a skyline is somewhere around 1,300hp. www.exvitermini.com. 

A race car is dominated by class and such, in the JGTC and else where its rare to find a car over 700hp. Though the le mans cars are ( unlimted class... eg Audi R8, Bently Speed 7) completely different.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

ok so i had a crappy source. but 1300hp is mad specially for a drag car since it takes a beating down track without blowing up.

Race car drag car same thing you race down the 1/4 mile


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pzych0 said:


> ok so i had a crappy source. but 1300hp is mad specially for a drag car since it takes a beating down track without blowing up.
> 
> Race car drag car same thing you race down the 1/4 mile


Umm, race car you drive on a track. Drag car you drive on the strip. And the setup is a lot different.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Lag on a quad-turbo? Pretty low probability. No traction with AWD? Also low probability.


You get better traction but not perfect traction


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> You get better traction but not perfect traction


Have you seen the tires on that car?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks nice in this pic...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Pzych0 said:


> ok so i had a crappy source. but 1300hp is mad specially for a drag car since it takes a beating down track without blowing up.
> 
> Race car drag car same thing you race down the 1/4 mile


 Zen's right you know. There is a big difference.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Is this thing going to be released internationally as a production? What about the R35 release?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Flying V said:


> A race car is dominated by class and such, in the JGTC and else where its rare to find a car over 700hp. Though the le mans cars are ( unlimted class... eg Audi R8, Bently Speed 7) completely different.


the reason car makers like ferrari and other manufactures dont go over 700hp is cuz there is no traction after a point, so you are correct with your statement



MCHNHED said:


> Is this thing going to be released internationally as a production? What about the R35 release?


i hope you are joking.. they wont make a v12 skyline for production, especially since they have the vg30dett motors. 


lastly, there is NO point of HP if you can't use it. you will have a dyno queen on your hands.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

^^^Im guessing you meant VQ35DETT. The VG30DETT is the 300ZX TT motor...


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> ^^^Im guessing you meant VQ35DETT. The VG30DETT is the 300ZX TT motor...


Wow wow wow, since when did a VQ35DETT ever exist from the factory. I thought they only came in VQ35DE... when did they turbo them? To tell you the truth I was really disappointed when i found out that the new Nissan Z was only in NA and not twin like we all hoped.. did you guys also know that the old 90-96 300zxtt is faster then even the new 300hp 350z!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Wow wow wow, since when did a VQ35DETT ever exist from the factory. I thought they only came in VQ35DE... when did they turbo them? To tell you the truth I was really disappointed when i found out that the new Nissan Z was only in NA and not twin like we all hoped.. did you guys also know that the old 90-96 300zxtt is faster then even the new 300hp 350z!


Actually not.......

The first number is 0-60, 2nd number is 1/4 mile time. 

1990 Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo 5.6 14.1
1991 Nissan 300ZX 2+2 7.5 15.9
1991 Nissan 300ZX Turbo (auto) 7.0 15.4
1992 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5.7 14.2
1993 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5.2 13.8
1994 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 6.0 14.4
1995 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5.5 13.9
2003 Nissan 350z 5.4 14.1
2004 Nissan 350z Roadster 5.7 14.3
2004 Nissan 350Z 5.3 13.77 (M.T. Mar '04)
2005 Nissan 350Z 35th Anniversary Edition 6 Speed 5.8 14.3 (C&D Apr '05)

The above as taken from this website


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Wow wow wow, since when did a VQ35DETT ever exist from the factory. I thought they only came in VQ35DE... when did they turbo them? To tell you the truth I was really disappointed when i found out that the new Nissan Z was only in NA and not twin like we all hoped.. did you guys also know that the old 90-96 300zxtt is faster then even the new 300hp 350z!


It doesnt exist yet...and it might not. Last I read, it was one of the choices that they were looking at to power the New Skyline. Maybe he meant VQ30DETT who knows... Also like Zen31R already pointed out. The 350Z and the Z32 TT are basically about the same speed stock. Now if you added the same bolt ons to the Z32 that you did to a 350 the Z32 would be faster obviously.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> It doesnt exist yet...and it might not. Last I read, it was one of the choices that they were looking at to power the New Skyline. Maybe he meant VQ30DETT who knows... Also like Zen31R already pointed out. The 350Z and the Z32 TT are basically about the same speed stock. Now if you added the same bolt ons to the Z32 that you did to a 350 the Z32 would be faster obviously.


I was saying that the 300zxtt is faster bacause my dad has a stock 1995 300zx twin turbo with absolutely no mods and he managed to pull away from my 2005 300hp 350z. I still think that the 300z is more around 5.2 secs then 5.6secs.. Cool thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I was saying that the 300zxtt is faster bacause my dad has a stock 1995 300zx twin turbo with absolutely no mods and he managed to pull away from my 2005 300hp 350z. I still think that the 300z is more around 5.2 secs then 5.6secs.. Cool thanks for the info guys!


It's also got a lot to do with the driver, and turbo cars power outputs are not consistent. Some hold boost longer than others before the wastegate opens. The wastegates in your dads car are 10 years old, it's probably not running stock psi anymore......


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> It's also got a lot to do with the driver, and turbo cars power outputs are not consistent. Some hold boost longer than others before the wastegate opens. The wastegates in your dads car are 10 years old, it's probably not running stock psi anymore......


not only that, tires are a major factor and so are many other facts. Fast cars can be slow with shitty drivers.



Johnny-wonk said:


> . Maybe he meant VQ30DETT who knows... .


yea thats what i meant.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'm curious as to the donor vehicle the engine came from, or if it is a new engine, who the manufacturer is. Aren't a whole lot of V12 makers these days, Mercedes, Ferrari and BMW probably cover 50% of them...... A cool swap none the less.
> 
> I'm also curious about the 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. 0-60 in 3, but the 1/4 mile comes in 9 seconds? Must have a hard time getting going. My 500 could do 0-60 in 3......


Hi i saw this car at the king of europe drag racing event the motor is a from a mercedes this sits under the windscreen giving the car perfect balance as for the times they are very conservative the 1/4 mile time was run on a closed section of public highway in belgium not a fully prep-d track.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

over the weekend, i show my friend (a ferreri guru) and he said it was build to be considered a supercar and to be able to enter certain series of races.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

A V-12? a V-10 would have been better smaller lighter and many more makers out there or a Ferarri V-8 , It is like dropping a 350 in a S13 great numbers but lots of work for not much gain punch a RB out to 3000cc and retain the TT and you should be able to safely and reliably make 800+hp and do it for less then what he has into that monster. A good 5 liter Quad cam V8 would have been better more tourqe less weight (if it was an aluminum set-up) easier install


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Id say this was more a publicity thing then a true "lets make something original" thing....1,000hp from an engine that size...wtf, seriuosly with enough $$$$ you could get the same power from the rb25 or 26. The car looks alright...i mean less is more but that just looks odd. The japanese had it right at the beginning of the 90's with the Gts-t...with a few mods that was giving the tug of 500hp, it dosnt take many of thousands of dollars and 10 years to make "the worlds fastest skyline". Why bother that. Id say this would be a car in Jay Leno's garage :loser:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Dont forget to enter certain racing classes, you have to meet requirements for motor and everything. They wanted a gt500 car, i could be wrong, but i thought a requirement was a 12 cylinder car.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone else feel the skyline has been done an injustice with this engine?


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

rb25det said:


> Does anyone else feel the skyline has been done an injustice with this engine?


Yes very much so alot of injustice


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Does this not prove something? If you get a europen engine which is V12 quad trubo only getting 1,000hp comparing it to a japanese 6 cylinder with a single turbo you can pull the same type of numbers, this makes me thing the japs know there shit and the europen's spend to much time on leather interior and pointless crap inside the car you never use.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rb25det said:


> Does this not prove something? If you get a europen engine which is V12 quad trubo only getting 1,000hp comparing it to a japanese 6 cylinder with a single turbo you can pull the same type of numbers, this makes me thing the japs know there shit and the europen's spend to much time on leather interior and pointless crap inside the car you never use.


all i have to say, its look at aston martin, ferreri, lambo, etc... then again many over those cars are well over 100k when you can get a r34 and with bout 15k of work, be pushing some really good numbers.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> all i have to say, its look at aston martin, ferreri, lambo, etc... then again many over those cars are well over 100k when you can get a r34 and with bout 15k of work, be pushing some really good numbers.


Good point about those cars but like you said, 15k and you can get the same numbers, better proformance. With those cars you pay for the label...


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

rb25det said:


> Good point about those cars but like you said, 15k and you can get the same numbers, better proformance. With those cars you pay for the label...


 you will wake up one day. 15k wouldn't get the turbo's and intercoolers and ecu mods never mind the internal components. what is the point of having 1000 bhp at 7800 rpm and only having 300 flb of torque at 4000rpm (ie nissan motor with 1000 bhp peak power) it is far better to have only 700 hp that is there through the entire rev range. you guys obviously havent played with proper engines yet.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok so in New Zealand we have ample crap for cheap because we arnt all hardcore about skylines, $5K (new zealand) will get you a 500-600hp RB quite nicely. $15K will get you a 9 second skyline.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

gavinbalmer said:


> you will wake up one day. 15k wouldn't get the turbo's and intercoolers and ecu mods never mind the internal components. what is the point of having 1000 bhp at 7800 rpm and only having 300 flb of torque at 4000rpm (ie nissan motor with 1000 bhp peak power) it is far better to have only 700 hp that is there through the entire rev range. you guys obviously havent played with proper engines yet.


 when you put out 1000 hp, you will have tq.. its a flippin V-12. secondly. when you are running at a pretty constant 9000 rpms, you dont really need tq. Each car has its purpose. we are domestics, we dont need loads of tq to launch our cars. its awd, so it will get traction. and if you arent drag racing, its not that important. These are respone machines. they have small turboes so they can spool quick (and they do, quicker than gt500 cars for the most part). So you dont really need tq if you are boosting at low RPM's.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gavinbalmer said:


> you will wake up one day. 15k wouldn't get the turbo's and intercoolers and ecu mods never mind the internal components.


Actually, about $8000 will pick up parts quite capable of pushing the engine to well past 1000 Hp..... If you did all the work yourself, you could easily make the RB a 1200+ Hp engine for less than $20,000 altogether. Of course, you shop tuners will pay another $25,000 in labor, just so you can drive a fast car you didn't turn a single wrench on.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

rb25det said:


> this makes me thing the japs know there shit and the europen's spend to much time on leather interior and pointless crap inside the car you never use.


As and Audi owner, I disagree. They don't spend much time on the pointless crap either - it breaks just as much as everything else in the car


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

z31 said:


> As and Audi owner, I disagree. They don't spend much time on the pointless crap either - it breaks just as much as everything else in the car


 he was already proven wrong by my post on the last page. for details, please read entire thread.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And I would guess he's never driven a McLaren F1, Or any AMG Mercedes, or a Porsche...... The Europeans do well with Hp, but they like their big engines as much as Americans do. Comparatively big, anyway. In contrast, the Japanese do more with less.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Movie stars and people with to much money drive McLaren F1's, Or any AMG Mercedes, or a Porsche and you could ask them how many heads does your rotor have? (i am aware rotors dont have heads) Where as a skyline with an owner who knows what hes doing can spend about 1/5 the price and smoke em. They are performace but its ust not the same as a guy who sent 2 years out the back building a 650hp GTR, they just want the label and have no idea how anything works.


----------



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

All this talk over a V12. Hmmm Anyone heard of Bugatti W16? http://www.bugatti-cars.de/bugatti/ 1000hp, 4 turbo's And I've seen this car in person. You too can own one for a mere $1.2 million. Just thought I'de mention it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

grymKnt said:


> All this talk over a V12. Hmmm Anyone heard of Bugatti W16? http://www.bugatti-cars.de/bugatti/ 1000hp, 4 turbo's And I've seen this car in person. You too can own one for a mere $1.2 million. Just thought I'de mention it.


first off, many of us know bout that motor, its pretty infamous, but you have to read the context of where this conversation is coming from. the stock GT-R motor is a RB26DETT and many versions will run stroker kits to bore it to a 2.8L inline 6. Now comapred to a V-12, there is a significance in difference. especially when you are able to produce 1200hp from a RB26DETT motor. That is our premise of the arguement.



rb25det said:


> Movie stars and people with to much money drive McLaren F1's, Or any AMG Mercedes, or a Porsche and you could ask them how many heads does your rotor have? (i am aware rotors dont have heads) Where as a skyline with an owner who knows what hes doing can spend about 1/5 the price and smoke em. They are performace but its ust not the same as a guy who sent 2 years out the back building a 650hp GTR, they just want the label and have no idea how anything works.


that is BS.. movie stars my not know their shit, but many others know 10 times more bout cars in general than you know specifics bout your car. My friends father has 20 million in ferreri's lambos, and alphas (all rare production from the enzo to diablos) and he knowledge of all cars is overwelming. dont generalize that shit, cuz many high end execs with very expensive cars know a lot bout their cars just like me and you. and just because you own a gt-r doesn't mean you know anything bout the car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> that is BS.. movie stars my not know their shit, but many others know 10 times more bout cars in general than you know specifics bout your car. My friends father has 20 million in ferreri's lambos, and alphas (all rare production from the enzo to diablos) and he knowledge of all cars is overwelming. dont generalize that shit, cuz many high end execs with very expensive cars know a lot bout their cars just like me and you. and just because you own a gt-r doesn't mean you know anything bout the car.


Yeah, no kidding. He forgot about Jay Leno. And Ralph Lauren. And Nicolas Cage. And any of several hundred other well healed car enthusiats, who probably know more than a lot of us about cars and how they work....... There's plenty of Skyline owners out there who don't have a clue and just throw money at things, while someone else does the labor. Paul Walker would be one of those. His GTR is one of the sweetest, but I bet he doesn't know much about it beyond the ignition key and the steering wheel.......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> first off, many of us know bout that motor, its pretty infamous


Yeah, just something to make some rich person part with their money, useless and worthless otherwise..... I would not drive that car if you paid me, not after hearing about some of the problems they've had with it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hell, in fact the majority of the people i know with really expensive cars know a significant amount bout them. you dont have to work on your cars to know bout them and how they work.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Woah, i didnt mean to start a riot =s what im saying is most of em would be sold to people with to much money that have no understanding of how they work or how much effort was put into them. I just get pissed off when i see rich fucks driving a car like a lambo just so they can say "i drive a lambo" and they dont understand or appricate how these cars work. They may as well be driving a 86 sigma dressed up. To those out there who own these 5 to 6 digit cars and do understand them good job. Lately all ive seen is rappers driving these supercars and i bet my left nut they dont know dick all. That fucks me off because its a crime to own those cars and not learn about them, there history and how they have come to be. The amount of effort put into a car, from a GTR to a ferreri should not go unnoticed or unappriacted and should not just sit in the background of 50 cent's new fucking music video.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rb25det said:


> Woah, i didnt mean to start a riot =s what im saying is most of em would be sold to people with to much money that have no understanding of how they work or how much effort was put into them. I just get pissed off when i see rich fucks driving a car like a lambo just so they can say "i drive a lambo" and they dont understand or appricate how these cars work. They may as well be driving a 86 sigma dressed up. To those out there who own these 5 to 6 digit cars and do understand them good job. Lately all ive seen is rappers driving these supercars and i bet my left nut they dont know dick all. That fucks me off because its a crime to own those cars and not learn about them, there history and how they have come to be. The amount of effort put into a car, from a GTR to a ferreri should not go unnoticed or unappriacted and should not just sit in the background of 50 cent's new fucking music video.


i think the main problem is you only see these cars on tv. Many rich and famous people know their shit bout cars. and just because they drive those cars doesn't mean they dont know anything bout them. Its only that you are only exposed to the TV rather than in person. I have friends with these 6 figure cars. so i have first hand experience. Try not to clump everyone in the same category cuz you just make yourself look ignorant. but cheers anyways.


----------



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

notice the XBOX decal isnt on every picture of it.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Guys. There’s a car for every purpose. If you want to build a cheapest near 1000hp motor, go with Chevy LT1 or LS1 or other selection. Carbureted or injected, you could get to 700-800 hp blown stroker for about 16k and have a relatively reliable motor with ample amount of spare parts, available locally. Any motor producing 1000 or over hp is going to be impossible or very difficult to drive on the street. And why the hell would you need to drive it on the street? :hal:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Guys. There’s a car for every purpose. If you want to build a cheapest near 1000hp motor, go with Chevy LT1 or LS1 or other selection. Carbureted or injected, you could get to 700-800 hp blown stroker for about 16k and have a relatively reliable motor with ample amount of spare parts, available locally. Any motor producing 1000 or over hp is going to be impossible or very difficult to drive on the street. And why the hell would you need to drive it on the street? :hal:


 there a significant difference btw a ls1 and an rb26dett motor. a 1000hp skyline will be a lot more reliable and a lot faster than any V-8 for several reasons. one less weight, awd, and just a better motor. I think the street reliability was directed towards cars like the enzo and other high end cars, rather then this skyline.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> there a significant difference btw a ls1 and an rb26dett motor. a 1000hp skyline will be a lot more reliable and a lot faster than any V-8 for several reasons. one less weight, awd, and just a better motor. I think the street reliability was directed towards cars like the enzo and other high end cars, rather then this skyline.


Poem:

Why get a big block.
To heavy to slow.
Get an RB, its lighter
and pulls all the hoes.

Hhahahah its lame really but gets the point across


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok, let’s try to sort it out. A 1000hp rb26det is not going to be any faster then a 1000hp LS1 or LT1. After all either motor producing 1000hp. Motor that will bring you in faster in a quarter mile is the motor with more torque. I think we can all agree that a straight motor of equal power will make more torque that a smaller turbo motor. I agree that for this skyline reliability is not exactly a strong point as well as any race-prepped motor. Any racecar gets constant care and being constantly worked on.
My point was that if you want to go fast, there are cheaper ways to do it. I own a F-body and I like Nissans. I can afford to build an F-body to that power rating but I will never be able to either buy a Skyline or build it to the same power rating. It’s cool looking car and I am sure it kicks ass. Who has one? 
If you wish to continue disputing American v-8 please rely on the numbers and not on guesses and steam


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hmmm.. V-8 rwd car vs I-6 TT AWD... have you heard of a thing called traction. LS-1 are very heavy and hell you will need to tube it out to be able to even come close to handling that power, while a skyline you just have to build the motor. You should learn what a GT-R can do then speak up. and In japan, they aren't 90k like they are over here. And again, they are fairly easy to upgrade and mod over there too. If you go in a battle, the turf has to be fair. you can't compare a US car vs a JDM car with US prices. A GT-R is bout the same as a Cobra.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn’t say GT-R is crap. I said it’s a cool car. And yes, I’ve heard of traction. I have 265/50/16 on the back and I find em too small. Now, what kind of race competition are we talking about? Drag, Lemans track racing? Remember, we aren’t looking at streetcars. Drag car has entirely different suspension from NASCAR and so on. How heavy is the GTR anyhow?
Gutted out f-body are about 3000. LS1 is aluminum block, aluminum heads.
BTW, I am in USA so I am looking at going fast at this juncture, in USA. I don’t think Mercedes is just as expensive in Germany and Ferrari my be cheaper in Italy.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

since when does a F-body run an ls-1 motor unless you cross bread a chevy motor with a stang. I am stating that you can take a gt-r and pretty much just supe up the motor and roll cage for safty and push loads of power. Lamas a gt-r will step all over that car, targa. Hell you if you put two 600hp cars, the skyline and the stang in a drag race (same tires, comprable drivers, etc) they will run close, but the gtr will have the off of the line advantage. That doesn't even go as far as the skyline having the acceleration of a gt500 car. Professional racers are even scared of the car.. Download some movies of the car, you will see its reign of power. Grant it, the stang will have loads of tq. 

Another thing, are we talkin a stock 302 or we talkin a stroker motor, or crate motor or what. I am mainly refering to modded stock motors. NO transplants and anything.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL. Sounds like you own GTR and really taking it personally. Since when does a F-body run an ls-1 motor unless you cross bread a Chevy motor with a stang? F-body has LS1 motors from 1998 to the last. 1993 to 1997 it’s LT1, which is what I have. You could also option a v6 in it but who needs it. LS1 motor stock has 320hp 300tq without any modifications and LS1 equipped Fbody runs 13,5 or so in a quarter mile. There’s of course a LS6 that has 400hp all stock. Different intake, better pistons, some other minor differences. LS6 I’ve seen slightly used on e-bay for around 6k. So, there you go, some info on GM. Stang I am not sure. From what I’ve driven, I think they have less power then GM stock to stock, but hell, anything can be bored out and blown. 
You can’t compare stock motors to this motor. It’s just simply not stock. How many of this motors are build? 10? 20? 
For your information (and again, this is not street cars we talking about) there’s plenty of Buicks GN that run 9 second passes, some run 8 sec and I think some broke in to 7 second In the quarter. Blown f-bodies are in the 7 sec quarter mile. So, yes, there are cars out there that in the drag run will nail this skyline and live it in the dust.
Considering traction. Was it last year or 2 years ago then Import Tuner run a competition between 10 modified streetcars? There were no F-bodies but a moderately priced v10 viper GT von it, including Motorexe’s own GTR! 
And here’s lat blow booby. Last year in Europe I got to drive a Skyline. Not GTR but a skyline. It’s a very nice car. Moderately fast. Stock to stock it’s a better handling then most of the American cars. I was very pleased. But then I race, I don’t wet dream. Neither one of us drove that 4turbo beast and neither one will so we can only guess. Concluding from the numbers on web site, this car is oriented more toward open road race. Top spd at 220mph is nothing to piss on. I didn’t find the price tag on it but would think it’s got to be close to Ferrari. A 1000kg weight? This car is made of fiber and tube frame.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry, i thought fox bodies where stangs.. sorry bout that confusion.. But i am comparing the regualr gtr rather than the v12 monster. There are plenty of 1000+hp skylines that run low 7 second 1/4 mile passes and the sad thing, they are pretty much street legal, rather than the blown and tubed out stangs, camaros, vettes.. Its alot easier to gain power when you have turbos. N/A can only take you so far. the thing mostly is, the skyline is not a drag car, but rather a lamans car. its design to have insane acceleration and cornering. This car is banded from many events due to very few can compete with them. I mean we could go back in forth bout these cars, but a american car would need a lot more modification and more classed towards drag racing to compete with fair street legal skylines.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Look bro. Anything that has 1000hp shouldn’t be street legal. To run any lower then 11 second passé you need serious suspension modifications. I have my suspension worked on and all thou it’s great for race, street driving is a nightmare. I haven’t seen any skylines in NY and none of them is legal here except Motorexes Skylines. The most power I’ve seen was from supercharged LS1 (about 700hp) and twin turbo ls6 vette (close to 900hp) both cars were street legal and neither competed on the track. 
If you like Skyline so much, feel free to get one. All I said is if you want to go fast, there are cheaper ways to do it. This particular Skyline is neither cheaper nor faster than any of the other super cars. It’s just another hideously expensive, ferociously fast competition car. For the price that Motorex sells Skyline in US, I take turbo Porsche or a ZO6 vette any day. 
It’s allot easier to gain power when you have turbos. N/A can only take you so far.
What’s the power rating on non-turbo Skyline???
:thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hate to tell you, Motroex doesn't sell skylines anymore, their shit has been revocated.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats the power rating on a non turb skyline???
Pretty dam good considering they are a 6 cylinder 2 litre...not a stupidly large v8 5 litre thing.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

My position on American vs. Imported is this. American cars always had crappy suspension. Live axel on the back is only great for drag race. For road race it’s just not good and independent rear suspension kicks live axel ass all the way. I’ve raced plenty of cars and on the straight run I can compete with most of it, including BMWs and Audi. Most of the corners, I have to slow down even with modified suspension and car lowered 2 inches, so I get taken over and catch up on the next straight. American engineers have different ideas about building motors and the tradition of V-8 goes a long way. This motors have their own advantages and drawbacks like anything else. Then you get to specialty and modifications, there’s no limit to how far you can go. Not to say that there aren’t 9 second Hondas out there but starting with small block high compression v8 is a lot easier in order to make gobs of torque and horsepower. Any mussel car including Vette handles far from perfect imo. I wander if any of you drove a late Supra in autocross?
Japanese cars have far more balanced frames and way better suspension. I would say that stock, it’s not far from BMWs. 
Blocks; either block, Chevy Ford Nissan or Honda is not going to handle boost. 7psi is probably most you can safely run supercharged or turbocharged. I’ve seen blocks with piston rods sticking out of the side. 
Heads is there Japanese made it feather. 4 valves and overhead cams! Nothing betters then that.
So, I would say, its bigger blocks vs. better heads, stock to stock.

What’s the power rating on stock non-turbo Skyline? Anyone?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

youre pretty accurate in most of your views except for the boost thing. Honda motors are bad at boost especially their v-tec as they usualy have high compression. Nissans are designed for boost. The ga alone has been able to hold over 14 psi (252whp, only because the MAF has been maxed and we are waiting to see what else it can do) on a stock bottom head. SR20s can hold upwards of 400hp on stock bottom end or at least mid 300's. Skylines can hold up towards of 600whp safely until they have to start building up the bottom, not bad for beeing around 400hp stock. Now if you have a car like the MINES Skyline, you are stock around 500+hp and the cars accelearation is just insane. Hell the stock Late model Supra can hold loads of HP on a stock bottom end. 

I will give you, NO import will hold the tq like a American car, but imports are morely designed on efficient rather than brute power, that is why we turbo are cars. 

Ill try to give you some specs, even though some arnen't in english, you can still get an Ideal.. ill try to find more.

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babe...www.mines-wave.com/Demo-Car/R34gtr/index.html


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.fbody.com/calc.htm


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Here. I found some info on 1993 Nissan Skyline 2,5 Turbo GTS. 1993-2001 models.
250HP at 6400 rpm.
294 torque at 4800 rpm.
24 valve inline 6 cylinders.
Tiers 205/60/15

Weight: 1360 kg approximately 2500 pounds.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

According to my calculations, this car will run 13 sec in quarter mile. Not bad for a stock car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> According to my calculations, this car will run 13 sec in quarter mile. Not bad for a stock car.


considering thats the GTS, no it really isn't. 



i didn't realize this thread was still alive. but its always good talkin to you.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mutual.
13 sec in quarter is an ideal calculation, considering that motor is always at pick power and there’s no traction loss due to a drive train and tires not grabbing. Also, usually hp rating is motor output not an actual RWHp. I would say, with 4-wheel drive it would have at list 15% drive train hp loss. 
I don’t think 13 sec is a bad time for a stock car. I don’t know too many cars that run faster stock off of the production line except pure sports cars like Porsches Vetts, Lambos etc. Stangs and F-bodies will do high 13 stock. 
What’s the difference between GTS and GTR stock?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> What’s the difference between GTS and GTR stock?


GTS is rwd single turbo, I believe it has a rb25det motor (correct me if im wrong) while the GTR is awd and has a RB26DETT. bigger motor, twin turbo, awd and arourd 400+hp depending on the model/year/modded by companies. a stock gtr should be low 12's or less


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> GTS is rwd single turbo, I believe it has a rb25det motor (correct me if im wrong) while the GTR is awd and has a RB26DETT. bigger motor, twin turbo, awd and arourd 400+hp depending on the model/year/modded by companies. a stock gtr should be low 12's or less


I thought there was a gts and gts-t. gts was na and gts-t was turbo. That right or do I have it wrong?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> I thought there was a gts and gts-t. gts was na and gts-t was turbo. That right or do I have it wrong?


well there are several versions of the GTS.. there is the gts-t. hell if i know them all


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> well there are several versions of the GTS.. there is the gts-t. hell if i know them all


Only reason I meantioned that is cuz I know I've heard the gts meantioned before as non turbo and knowing there is a gts-t seems to make sense to be the turbo version. Hopefully someone with more knowledge steps in and straightens it out.

Mitch


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, European dealer listed GTS as a single turbo all wheel drive. A 3litter Skyline sold in Europe looks like 350Z so we can only guess. I think we should look more in to facts and less fast and a furious. Some of the European users of this web site could shed some light on this. :givebeer:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> GTS is rwd single turbo, I believe it has a rb25det motor (correct me if im wrong) while the GTR is awd and has a RB26DETT. bigger motor, twin turbo, awd and arourd 400+hp depending on the model/year/modded by companies. a stock gtr should be low 12's or less


Actually, even with the 280 Hp limitation, most GTRs were still pulling about 300 hp, but 400 Hp is a bit of a stretch. It's have to have serious wastgate issues to get 400 without being modded. Being as the GTR is by no means light, I'd call it in the mid-low 13s stock. 

The GTS can come as a 4 door, that much I know, and pics I've seen of the underhoods appear to put it in the NA category. So it's about as close to a GTR as a Cavalier is to a GTO.......


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

That’s a bit closer to that I thought. Nice car with about 300 ponies. Lots of people don’t realize, and then they talk about high horsepower and numbers involved and what it takes to get there.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

R32 models - 1989 to 1993
GXi - 1.8 litre sohc carby rwd 4 door
GTE - 2 litre sohc injeced rwd 4 door
GTS - 2 Litre dohc injected rwd 2/4 door
GTS25 - 2.5 litre dohc injected rwd 2/4 door
GTS4 - 2 litre dohc injected turbo awd 2/4 door
GTST - 2 litre dohc injected turbo rwd 2/4 door
GTR - 2.6 litre dohc Twin Turbo awd 2 door

This is the list of R32's that come factory, people do conversions and what not but this is how they come stock.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Mutual.
> 13 sec in quarter is an ideal calculation, considering that motor is always at pick power and there’s no traction loss due to a drive train and tires not grabbing. Also, usually hp rating is motor output not an actual RWHp. I would say, with 4-wheel drive it would have at list 15% drive train hp loss.
> I don’t think 13 sec is a bad time for a stock car. I don’t know too many cars that run faster stock off of the production line except pure sports cars like Porsches Vetts, Lambos etc. Stangs and F-bodies will do high 13 stock.
> What’s the difference between GTS and GTR stock?


Hi i run against 680bhp gtr skylines all the time in the uk they manage 13.02 .i only have 500hp in my SBC powered Z32 but manage 11.38. do they have the power they claim or is it just they have a power band so small it does not work for them.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

Sory i forgot to say the only skylines in the uk that run any quicker use 6 speed sequential shift gearboxes to keep the turbo spinning. the power band is that small it needs six gears to get to 160 mph. And a lot of cash for the box and running gear any of u boys still think you can build a 9 second skyline for $15000.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Tremec sequential gearbox runs about $12000.00 so that leaves $3000 for the motor. :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

gavinbalmer said:


> Hi i run against 680bhp gtr skylines all the time in the uk they manage 13.02 .i only have 500hp in my SBC powered Z32 but manage 11.38. do they have the power they claim or is it just they have a power band so small it does not work for them.


More likely is they cant drive.
I know of a 400hp sr20det silvia that runs mid to low 11's on street tyres...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Joel said:


> More likely is they cant drive.
> I know of a 400hp sr20det silvia that runs mid to low 11's on street tyres...


 i knew person with a documented 10.1sec, 400hp fully race built neon that could only make it run 12.2. A shitty driver makes fast car run slow.


----------

